# Need dimensions for Tecumseh



## three_jeeps

Hello
I have a Sears snowblower, (536.886120) that has a Tecumseh engine (Tecumseh model HSSK50-67338N, Sears model 143.955001). I need to replace the engine and am searching for a drawing showing mechanical dimensions of the horizontal drive shaft, as well as location of the shaft (e.g. height above base, distance from mounting holes), and mounting hole pattern and dimensions. 
Does anyone know where I can get a drawing showing these dimensions? I have been searching but no luck as of yet.
Thanks in advance…
-John


----------



## octaneman

Hi three jeeps 


Here's a link for your engine diagrams: 

Parts and Diagrams for Tecumseh HSSK50-67338N


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Try this site:

Tecumseh Small Engine Specifications

Please be advised that Techmseh is no longer in business for about 2 years but parts are still available.

What is wrong with yours?

BG


----------



## three_jeeps

Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> Try this site:
> 
> Tecumseh Small Engine Specifications
> 
> Please be advised that Techmseh is no longer in business for about 2 years but parts are still available.
> 
> What is wrong with yours?
> 
> BG


thank you. I know the shaft of the engine is: 3/4"dia x 2-3/8" long with a 3/8"-24 u nf countersunk thread in the shaft. 
What I really need is: Height of cl of shaft from base, and distance of vert cl from a mounting hole in the base.
Base mounting hole template w/dimensions would also be helpful as I am trying to find a replacement engine. 

My engine self destructed while idling: piston rod broke sending it through the crankcase, fracturing both sides and splitting the cylinder head near the bottom. I have NO clue what caused this as the engine has been well maintained by me over the years. Even if could buy all the parts, it would probably be close to a replacement motor, not including my time to repair it (plus the s.o. aggravation factor..lol)

so, any help?


----------



## jrrdw

If you can get the patent number do a patent search. Find the patent you'll find all the specs.


----------



## mikeinri

Have you tried the service manual? I did a search for one, and came up with this. There are all sorts of specs around page 90. I didn't spend a lot of time looking at it, may have other good info for you.

Mike


----------



## three_jeeps

mikeinri said:


> Have you tried the service manual? I did a search for one, and came up with this. There are all sorts of specs around page 90. I didn't spend a lot of time looking at it, may have other good info for you.
> 
> Mike


Ummm, where is the service manual??? All I see are google ads...


----------



## jrrdw

You have to buy factory service manuals. They are not cheap and sometimes take a long time to get, if it hasn't been discontinued due to Tecumseh selling out...

Patent searches are free and done online from your home computer, hint, hint, hint.

You know, you really don't have to use another Tecumseh engine, Briggs & Stratton and Kohlor makes a replacement engine for just about any brand. All you need is the unit, model, spec number's and any local small engine shop/dealer can look it up.


----------



## mikeinri

Sorry about that, not sure why the link didn't take (I found it with google, can't remember the search criteria).

As mentioned, if that doesn't work, try a repair shop / engine retailer. 

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## three_jeeps

*Re: Need dimensions for Tecumseh -SOLVED*



three_jeeps said:


> Hello
> I have a Sears snowblower, (536.886120) that has a Tecumseh engine (Tecumseh model HSSK50-67338N, Sears model 143.955001). I need to replace the engine and am searching for a drawing showing mechanical dimensions of the horizontal drive shaft, as well as location of the shaft (e.g. height above base, distance from mounting holes), and mounting hole pattern and dimensions.
> Does anyone know where I can get a drawing showing these dimensions? I have been searching but no luck as of yet.
> Thanks in advance…
> -John


So I thought I would update this request to say that I ended up buying a tecumseh replacement engine, Model LH195SP-67514-34EP to replace the original HSSK50-67338N . The EP indicates Electric starter Provision. This was fine for me as I reused my electric starter from the old engine.
The engine was a 'drop in' for the old one. The only issue was that the keys on the snowblower pulleys that are placed on the shaft were about 0.01" to high and had to be made shorter. The process was greatly helped by the use of my Dremel tool with the appropriate grinding wheel. A pretty easy fix.

Some facts I found searching along the way (Feb, 2011) as I was researching a replacement:
- There is a Tecumseh OHV version (OH195 series) of this flathead engine that has the same mounting holes on the base as the original engine, as well as shaft thickness and configuration. I understand they run quieter and are easier to start. All of that sounded good but the price was approximately double the cost of a replacement 'flathead' engine. 
- There is a 7 HP version of the LH series that has the same shaft and base configuration as the original engine, and it was actually cheaper than the LH replacement engine. I decided not to get this one because I thought the added HP *might* stress the other mechanical parts, like the differential and I didn't want to break something mechanical that could not be replaced on my 15 yo snow thrower. What I didn't consider was that I could run the engine at reduced speed. Had I given it more thought, I probably would have gotten the 7 HP.

Good luck in your engine replacement endeavours!
John


----------



## mikeinri

Great news!

What was ultimately your source for info for this decision? Might help someone else here in the future.

Mike


----------



## three_jeeps

mikeinri said:


> Great news!
> 
> What was ultimately your source for info for this decision? Might help someone else here in the future.
> 
> Mike


Here it is:
for the original engine (HSSK50-67338N):

The parts breakout: Parts and Diagrams for Tecumseh HSSK50-67338N

The overall engine dimensions: Tecumseh Model Series HSSK50

For the replacement engine (LH195SP-67514-34EP)

New engine 
pictures/seller: Small Engine Warehouse: LH195SP-67514-34EP - Tecumseh engine 5.5HP Horizontal 3/4"x2-5/16" Shaft, Fuel Tank, Muffler, Electric Start Provisions

New engine overall dimensions: http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/images/drawings/H30-40.pdf

I basically googled for tecumseh engines and looked at anything between 5 - 7 hp
that had a drawing associated with it so I could ensure:
1) mounting bolt pattern
2) shaft dimensions
3) engine type/configuration matching with original engine

Some things I learned along the way:
For the most part, all the engines in a series have same overall mounting bolt pattern, and dimensions.
For snow blowers of this age/type there seems to be two basic shaft configurations: constant diameter or stepped diameter
Almost all engines in this range have electric start provisions
OHV engines are more expensive, but supposedly run quieter
Getting a larger HP engine than what your blower came with is worth considering because one can usually reduce the throttle
For some Tecumseh brands, there are 'drop ins' made by Briggs and Stratton (I didn't find any for my machine) but
it would be worth calling a small engine repair shop or vendor and checking it out for your specific application.
There are lots of 'variations' of a basic configuration which might work for you, e.g. w/o gas tank, w or w/o electric start, etc.

Some decent deals can be found on Ebay even from the same seller.
The engine I bought was on Ebay and I called the company directly looking for replacement engine.
He said he had one that would work, told me model and price (identical to ebay) for $80 more!?!?!
I said I am looking at Ebay post why don't you quote me your Ebay price. Said he could not and I should
buy it on Ebay!....go figure.


----------

